# Can anyone summarize changes in the '19 Cruze lineup?



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

AuditorBill said:


> Appearance in general, wheels, interior, as well as any mechanical changes? Thanks.


https://www.facebook.com/groups/329489414132541/permalink/588822101532603/

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

This is a thread about features _lost_ in the 2019 refresh, compared to 2018. It's a fair amount of rather important things.

https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-general-discussion/237423-2019-lost-features.html


----------

